# [EVDL] What size cable to use?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Since I need to replace my DC cables, I want to take this opportunity to 
ask the group for their advice. I've heard suggestions of using marine 
cable rated to 600V, but I'm not sure of the sizing.

My car uses 370V, with a max of 170A.

Thanks in advance!
Peter
-- 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Peter C. Thompson*
*Qualcomm, Incorporated.* Office: +1 (858) 658-1936 Mobile: +1 
(858) 692-3571
AIM: PThompson509 Yahoo!eter_thompson MSN: 
[email protected] Skype: PThompson509

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would suggest polarwire. It's rated to 600V, wide temperature rating
(-55C to 105C), and you can order it directly from them for sometimes less
cost than welding wire.

Z

http://www.polarwire.com/



> Peter C. Thompson <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Hi Folks,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Peter,

The ampere rating depends on the length of the run, the temperature rating 
of the conductor, if it's a single conductor in air, in a conduit or 
raceway.

Use the 600 volt rated conductor which can be purchase at a welding supply 
company. The size of the conductor should at least be 1.25 percent of the 
actual ampere that the conductor will use.

In your case 170 amps x 1.25 = 212.5 amp rating conductor.

A copper wire conductor with a 90 C temperature rating in the 2/0 size is 
good for 215 amp that is bundle in a conduit. Now the length of run will 
depend on the voltage drop you want. The maximum voltage drop should not be 
over 3 percent or 370V x 0.03 = 11.1 volts.

A 2/0 wire has 0.08712 ohms per 1000 feet at 50 C. Lets say you wire run 
from the battery including the links and from the controller to the motor in 
25 feet or 50 feet for a circuit path, then:

0.08712/1000 = 0.00008712 ohms

VD = 0.00008712 x 370V = 3.22 volts

The volt drop of 3.22 volts is less than 11.1 volts or 3 percent, so a 2/0 
wire rated at 50 C at 215 amps will be ok.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Peter C. Thompson" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, October 13, 2010 8:23 AM
Subject: [EVDL] What size cable to use?


> Hi Folks,
>
> Since I need to replace my DC cables, I want to take this opportunity to
> ask the group for their advice. I've heard suggestions of using marine
> cable rated to 600V, but I'm not sure of the sizing.
>
> My car uses 370V, with a max of 170A.
>
> Thanks in advance!
> Peter
> -- 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Peter C. Thompson*
> *Qualcomm, Incorporated.* Office: +1 (858) 658-1936 Mobile: +1
> (858) 692-3571
> AIM: PThompson509 Yahoo!eter_thompson MSN:
> [email protected] Skype: PThompson509
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Zeke,

Nice looking wire, great specs.

I'm still looking for a recommendation for the wire size, though. I 
*think* 2 gauge would be ok, but perhaps 2/0 would be better?

Thoughts?

P.S. Resent in plain text. sorry.

On 10/13/2010 8:58 AM, Zeke Yewdall wrote:
> I would suggest polarwire. It's rated to 600V, wide temperature rating
> (-55C to 105C), and you can order it directly from them for sometimes less
> cost than welding wire.
>
> Z
>
> http://www.polarwire.com/
>
>


> Peter C. Thompson<[email protected]>wrote:
> >
> >> Hi Folks,
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101013/6de858af/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Another lower cost source is Waytek
www.waytekwire.com

http://order.waytekwire.com/products2/M50/360/350/400/1/1/0%20Welding%20Cable/Welding%20Cable-%20Class%20K/Wire%20And%20Cable/


About $1 a foot cheaper than Polarwire.


----- Original Message ----
From: Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Wed, October 13, 2010 11:58:28 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] What size cable to use?

I would suggest polarwire. It's rated to 600V, wide temperature rating
(-55C to 105C), and you can order it directly from them for sometimes less
cost than welding wire.

Z

http://www.polarwire.com/



> Peter C. Thompson <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Hi Folks,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am going with 2/0 for a 96V, 550A (peak battery amps) controller on my
EV... normally I'd go for 4/0 for that kind of current, but since average
will be less (or I'll melt either the motor or the controller  I am going
with 2/0 with 105C insulation (and ambient temps rarely above 25 to 30C).

Z



> Jeff Major <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > --- On Wed, 10/13/10, Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Has anyone run their cables inside of conduit for EMI? (I'm thinking of
longer ones, like from the bed of the truck to the engine compartment). I'm
thinking of using EMT conduit around each cable, but am not sure if this
would be better...or worse (because of isolating the two cables from each
other). In my case, I have nice straight frame rails on the truck that make
is very easy to run a 10 foot piece of EMT conduit for each cable... I know
this is not so easy on many vehicles, especially unibody ones.

Z



> Bill Dube <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I agree 100% with Jeff on this. I would suggest #1 or #1/0 as well.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It depends on what other ratings the welding cable also has... some welding
cable is not rated for that, it's true. Some is also rated 600V and 90C.
I'm not sure about UV rating for any of it, even the fancy polarwire stuff
I'm using... how much UV is under the car's hood? Some bouncing around, but
not direct sunlight (we hope...)

Z



> Mark Grasser <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Welding cable DOES NOT work for this application! It has NO UV protection
> > what-so-ever!! No high voltage and no high temp!!! Cheap way to go but NOT
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you run the cables in a conduit, make sure the wires only fill it 60 
percent. Also you have to de-rate the ampere rating by 20 percent.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Zeke Yewdall" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, October 13, 2010 11:26 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] What size cable to use?


> Has anyone run their cables inside of conduit for EMI? (I'm thinking of
> longer ones, like from the bed of the truck to the engine compartment). 
> I'm
> thinking of using EMT conduit around each cable, but am not sure if this
> would be better...or worse (because of isolating the two cables from each
> other). In my case, I have nice straight frame rails on the truck that 
> make
> is very easy to run a 10 foot piece of EMT conduit for each cable... I 
> know
> this is not so easy on many vehicles, especially unibody ones.
>
> Z
>
> On Wed, Oct 13, 2010 at 12:16 PM, Bill Dube <[email protected]> 


> > wrote:
> >
> > > I agree 100% with Jeff on this. I would suggest #1 or #1/0 as well.
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That's sort of what I though... keep them together. I'm not sure what the
DC waveform will be, since I'm not running a PWM controller... a three phase
inverter instead. In theory, three phase should be uniform power, and thus
uniform DC draw, but it depends on how that inverter is synthesizing the AC
three phase...

Z



> Jeff Major <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > --- On Wed, 10/13/10, Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]> wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>
> Has always worked for me.
>
> "This class K welding cable is made for flexibility with multiple, fine
> copper strands and a neoprene outer jacket. It is rated to 600V with a -40C
> to +90C temp range."
>
> From:
> http://order.waytekwire.com/productdetail2/M50/WC0-0-100/WELDING%20CABLE%201/0%20BLACK%20100%20FT/
>
> I was going to say I have some installed for 20 years. But that predates
> Waytek, so I am not sure what the old stuff was. I think it was welding
> cable. Although back then I did use some battery cable and some locomotive
> cable.
>
> Not sure of the need for UV rated cable in your EV. And would recommend
> periodic inspection of all the wiring in your EV.
>
> Regards,
>
> Jeff M
>

Is that price per foot and a min. of 100ft ?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101013/9ddb584f/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ebay is the place to buy a 100 ft reel. That is where I get it 
typically if I need more than a few feet.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>>> http://order.waytekwire.com/productdetail2/M50/WC0-0-100/WELDING%20CABLE%201/0%20BLACK%20100%20FT/
>> Is that price per foot and a min. of 100ft ?



> Jeff Major wrote:
> > Appears so. There is also this note on the page:
> > PLEASE CALL SALES WITH ANY REQUESTS FOR NON-STANDARD QUANTITY PUT-UPS.
> > So I think they will sell less than 100'.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Grasser wrote:
> 
> > Welding cable DOES NOT work for this application! It has NO
> > UV protection what-so-ever!! No high voltage and no high
> ...


----------

